# 14 dpo, bfp today but 3 days of spotting??? help



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies,

I have been spotting for 2/3 days, it started right when af was due. I tested at 11 and 12 dpo, bfn. I only tested tonight because I have never had spotting or been late. This was our 4th cycle ttc. I am 35. Is spotting normal or could this be a mc? I also had many cocktails the past couple days after bfn, could that havs caused the spotting? I know its not ib. Help!!??


----------



## Mossum

Not same situation, but I had spotting from week 4 to 5 and went for an early scan. All looked fine and I'm now 7.5 weeks. Midwife said it was likely to be implantation bleeding. I've heard it's not uncommon to have spotting when you'd be due on your period.
I drank far too much at a wedding when I would have only been about 1 week pregnant and I am fine :)


----------



## Zeri

Spotting can be normal in early pregnancy - as long as it doesn't turn to bright red flow. Hope it stops soon. I don't think the drinks you had would've had anything to do it, since the baby is just a bundle of cells at this point, and doesn't share any blood supply with you as yet (not till 6 weeks).


----------



## SloanPet77

thanks ladies! I called the dr.'s office and they wont even see me, they said if it turns heavy to go to the ER but that there is really nothing they would be able to do. I will just have to wait and see. Its more of a brown discharge today?

thanks again.


----------

